# MTD Yard Machine gets slower and slower



## islandguy (Sep 1, 2013)

Bought a used 2004 Yard Machine to mow my island in the summer.
Model 13AM660G700 Serial 1B054B80145

Mower became slow and eventually wouldn't move at all. I did some research and solutions pointed to the vari drive belts. I took it back to town and had them both replaced. This fixed the problem. That was in early June. It is now late August and the mower is now starting to get slower and slower as I mow.

Could this be a pulley problem? Season is about over and I want to get this straightened out over the winter season.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the vari drive pulley, make sure it's movement is free and it's not binding, also check the idler arm tension spring on the short belt, make sure it's keeping the belt tight at all times and that the idler arm pivots freely.


----------

